# What would you charge?



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

We currently have 3 commercial lots that we plow, all owned by the same management company, all on the same 1/4 mile road. First 2 lots we are in our 6th season doing, 3rd lot we're in our 2nd season doing. Finally we have a 4th lot that the same management company just bought, only a mile away from the other 3 lots, that they want a bid on for next season. 

All lots are per push, 0 - 2", then 2" increments in pricing. All snow removal is hourly. The 3 lots we currently have are done with a Ingersoll Rand WL 440 with a 10' Fisher MC and 2yd snow bucket, and a Komatsu WA 150 with 12' Protech pusher and 2yd bucket. 

My feeling is that we have under charged on these, so I look forward to hearing what guys in the New England area get for lots this size.

(Edit : how do I attach pictures on mobile)


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

My thoughts are you should not be doing them with a hrly rate. Once you get good at the lots by knowing every curve & hump why should you get less $ cause you were able to do them faster, or what if you get more efficiant with new bucket or whatever making you quicker, are you going to be able to raise hrly rate? My guess is no, so I would not do an hrly rate. Thats my thoughts


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

BC Handyman;1930605 said:


> My thoughts are you should not be doing them with a hrly rate. Once you get good at the lots by every curve & hump why should you get less $ cause you were able to do them faster, or what if you get more efficiant with new bucket or whatever making you quicker, are you going to be able to raise hrly rate? My guess is no, so I would not do an hrly rate. Thats my thoughts


I think you misunderstood. The 3 lots shown above that we've had for 3 seasons we have down pretty good with the 2 loaders. Loader with the plow pulls out all loading docks, windows from building, and does tight parking areas, loader with the pusher picks everything else up and does wide open areas and long pushes.

Pricing is "per push", set price, so the name of the game is speed. There's a base rate for a 0 - 2" storm, then additional price for 3 - 4", same price increase to 5 - 6" and so on. After the storm snow removal, pushing back snow banks with the loaders is hourly.


----------

